# Samba: Laufwerksfreigabe (WinXP<->Linux)?



## Chino (21. Februar 2004)

Hallo Forum!

Ich versuch jetzt schon die ganze Zeit Laufwerke sowohl von Windows aus (Win 98, Win XP) also auch von Linux freizugeben.
Irgendwie klappt das nicht so ganz. Hab auch schon Google durchstöbert, aber irgendwie blick ich da langsam nich mehr durch.

Also Samba läuft, auf den Windosen seh ich den Debian Rechner. Vom Win XP Rechner aus kann ich auch auf die unter Linux gemountete Fat32 Fesplatte zugreifen. Wenn ich jetzt allerdings eine Datei speichern will, kommt nur eine Fehlermeldung, dass ich die nötigen Rechte nicht hab (das Laufwerk hat auf Linux chmod 777).

Wenn ich von Windows 98 auf den Debian Rechner zugreifen will, bekomm ich einen Prompt, von ich ein Password eingeben muss. Dabei soll für die Freigabe kein Passwort verwendet werden.

Von Linux aus kann ich gar kein Share mounten.

Hier mal meine smb.conf

```
[global]
 workgroup = HOME
 netbios name = DEBIAN
 server string = %h server (Samba %v)
 security = SHARE
 encrypt passwords = Yes
 #obey pam restrictions = Yes
 #passwd program = /usr/bin/passwd %u
 #passwd chat = *Enter\snew\sUNIX\spassword:* %n\n *Retype\snew\sUNIX\spassword:* %n\n .
 #syslog = 0
 #log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m
 #max log size = 1000
 #socket options = TCP_NODELAY SO_RCVBUF=8192 SO_SNDBUF=8192
 #dns proxy = No
 invalid users = nobody
 force create mode = 07
 force directory mode = 07

[homes]
 comment = Home Directories
 create mask = 0700
 directory mask = 0700
 browseable = No

[xChange]
 comment = Windows Daten
 path = /windows
 read only = No
 create mask = 07
 directory mask = 0777
 guest ok = Yes
```

Steh jetzt irgendwie auf dem Schlauch, weil ich momentan gar nicht weiß, was ich jetzt genau Einstellen muss.


----------



## hulmel (21. Februar 2004)

Bevor Gäste auf Deinem Samba-Server was dürfen mußt Du noch eine Zeile in die smb.conf eifügen:
map to guest = Bad User





> invalid users = nobody


Und die sollte raus.

Mit testparm kannst Du die smb.conf testen.


----------



## Chino (21. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von hulmel _
> *Bevor Gäste auf Deinem Samba-Server was dürfen mußt Du noch eine Zeile in die smb.conf eifügen:
> map to guest = Bad UserUnd die sollte raus.
> 
> Mit testparm kannst Du die smb.conf testen. *



Das löst aber nich das Problem. Wenn ich die smb.conf mit testparm teste, bekomm ich die Meldung:


```
Load services file ok.
```

Aber schreiben darf ich als Windows-User immer noch nicht.


----------



## hulmel (21. Februar 2004)

Das liegt daran, daß Du die Rechte nicht richtig gesetzt hast.





> [global]
> ...
> force create mode = 07
> force directory mode = 07


Gehört dort nicht hin. Insbesondere wenn Du für jedes Share andere vergibst.





> [xChange]
> ...
> create mask = 07


Besser wäre:





> create mask = 0777


Evtl. auch noch:





> [xChange]
> ...
> force create mask = 0777
> force directory mode = 0777


----------



## Chino (22. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von hulmel _
> *Das liegt daran, daß Du die Rechte nicht richtig gesetzt hast.Gehört dort nicht hin. Insbesondere wenn Du für jedes Share andere vergibst.Besser wäre:Evtl. auch noch: (...) *


 Nein, das bringt auch nichts. Ich kann vom Windows-Rechner einfach nicht auf dem freigegeben Share speichern. Es kommt immer die Meldung, ich hätte keine Berechtigung. Dabei ist mir aber eben aufgefallen, wenn ich unter Linux als User (und nicht als root) angemeldet bin, dann darf ich auf dem Verzeichnis auch nicht schreiben. 

Ich habe in der fstab für /windows folgenden Eintrag stehen:

/dev/hda5	/windows	vfat      user,umask=0000    0 0

Aber sobald ich normal als User einlogge kann ich nicht auf /windows schreiben.


----------



## Thorsten Ball (22. Februar 2004)

Lass doch mal das umask weg.


```
/dev/hda5 /windows vfat user 0 0
```

Das user bedeutet ja nur, dass auch normale User diese Partition mounten können. Und da
du dann gar keine Schreibrechte usw. hast dürfen die dann aber nich darauf schreiben.


----------

